# Sad day in Anniston



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Just had to let you know we (Anniston, Alabama) lost a real precious protector in a shoting yesterday right down from our store. Officer Justin Sollohub was in a foot chase with a dirt bag when he was shot point blank in the face. He was flown to B-ham with no brain activity. He is on life support because not only did he protect our city, he is a donor. Prayers go out to this wonderful man's family. He will be forever missed.

So. I'm already bummed and crying when I get word from my son his friend, Colton Maye has been killed in a car wreck. Today just sucks. I want to crawl back in bed and cover my head. But instead, I'll go buy wide dark blue ribbon and make door bows.

I have info on Justin on my FB. He also has a prayer page if anyone would like to leave a message for his family.

Thank you. I love all of you. Please be safe. I don't want to lose anyone else.
Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.... all this is happening... prayers sent out for everyone...May God bless.... :hug: ray:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and his family. He died doing what he loved, protecting his family, friends, and anyone else he didn't even know. Policeman put their lives in danger everyday for us, people they don't even know. They are heros in my eyes.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry. That is very sad. May God comfort you and their families. :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My son-in-law is a kidney recipeint. He has been able to raise his children due to this last gift from a total stranger. This man gave during life and after his death. Organ donation is a priceless gift.
I am sorry for yours and your community's grief. Making bows is so much better for you than taking to your bed.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't know what happened to my last post...Oh well.

Made bows and put them out with the ribbon I could find. We have had a run on black and blue ribbon today. Everyone is doing the same thing.

The Judge set bail at $420,000 for the dirtbag and they have moved him to Gadsden because Anniston is too dangerous for him to stay...Ya' think? It is still being called "attempted" murder as he is still on life support. They are waiting for a match for his heart and lungs. Even in death he is still saving lives. He is an awesome guy.

We have a load of hay to pick up after we close then I can play with my goats.

BTW, first reports as to why the guy ran...he was being served papers.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's so sad to hear. :tears: He will be missed. :hug:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry this country has lost another devoted protector and friend.

I send my prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your town's police officer and your son's friend. How tragic and senseless. He is a hero in his work and as an organ donor. I was in a tragic car accident where a 15 year old boy was killed. He, too was on life support and his mother had his organs donated and thus he saved 5 other lives. 
I pray for strength and peace for their families.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ray: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry Gina, very very awful things to happen to those men  Life sometimes just doesn't make sense  My heart goes out to their families, and may they RIP.


----------

